# 3d Printer Frame Building Tools/Accessories



## redoctober357 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm getting into frame building but unfortunately wont be able to try to start my first frame for a couple months. I'm however, in a position, where I am learning to weld and have access to a 3d plastics printer/CNC/full metal shop for the next couple months. What tools/accessories do you guys think are printable or tools with at least partially printed parts that could be made?

I already designed and printed tube blocks in a bunch of different sizes I think I might need. Also, designing a tube bender fixture and am going to print the dyes/follow blocks. Thinking I could print v-blocks to use with a full size drawing. Or anyone have other ideas for jig parts?

I'm thinking about trying to engineer my own model of the anvil bike tools front and rear tab fixtures since they're not sold anymore. If anyone has a link to needed dimensions or anything like that. I'd be truly appreciative. 

Thanks!


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

I thought you just posted pretty pictures?


----------



## redoctober357 (Jul 8, 2016)

Think you have me confused with someone else?


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

https://www.pinkbike.com/u/RedOctober/


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Regardless, this is a start:

https://www.peterverdone.com/bits-of-advise-for-the-aspiring-framebuilder/


----------



## redoctober357 (Jul 8, 2016)

pvd said:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/u/RedOctober/


Nope, not me. Not sure why you would try to cyber sleuth?

Regardless, thanks for your blog. I've been through a lot of your posts in the past couple months. Lots of knowledge there.


----------



## Cord (Dec 10, 2006)

From my experience I’d say make you’re tooling as robustly (obviously) and as flexible as possible. I originally only planned to make a road bike or 2, but have eventually made mountain bikes, kids bikes, full suspension...etc I’m glad I engineered in a great deal of adjustability into my jig. Definitely saved me a lot of time in the long run. That isn’t to say I wouldn’t do it differently next time, but you have to start somewhere. 

Do you know what you plan on building?


----------



## hillm (Jan 6, 2019)

I have used printing a bit to construct stuff for my jig and little odds and ends. It comes in very handy. You often will have to overbuild to achieve acceptable rigidity in some parts. Printing in PETG or ABS will help that a bit tho.

Ive seen someone on instagram print bending dies, he printed a hollow shape then filled it with resin, seemed to work quite well. There is a lot of scope for cool things for sure


----------



## Cord (Dec 10, 2006)

hillm said:


> Ive seen someone on instagram print bending dies, he printed a hollow shape then filled it with resin, seemed to work quite well. There is a lot of scope for cool things for sure


So printed a mold, and used it to cast resin?. Or actually filled a plastic part with resin to make it strong? I'm very intrigued!


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/3d_magic_mike/

This guy is using 3d printing to it's potential.

He has printed molds, added resign to stiffen molds and stamped steep with the printed mold.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqdamE1lfly/

No shortage of fabrication inspiration coming from his Datsun project.


----------



## Cord (Dec 10, 2006)

Cheers Shirk, yep that is definitely a use of 3D printing that interests me, need to hone my CAD skills some more so I can have a go. And I also have an affinity for Datsun’s, I spent many years working on Skylines.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

shirk said:


> https://www.instagram.com/3d_magic_mike/
> 
> This guy is using 3d printing to it's potential.
> 
> ...


Clever.


----------



## Cedric Eveleigh (Jun 17, 2019)

This thread inspired me to upload a CAD model of tube vise jaws that I designed and 3D printed: https://grabcad.com/library/v-block-universal-tube-vise-jaws-1

I haven't used these much. I'm new to frame building.

I ended up buying wooden tube blocks from The Bicycle Academy, the main reason for this being that their set includes a tube block for holding tapered tubes, although one of these could probably also be 3D printed.


----------



## redoctober357 (Jul 8, 2016)

Checking back in, I've made several tube blocks that have worked very well. In addition, I'm making a tube bender out of plastics. This stuff is incredibly strong if you pay attention to orientation and several of the other print settings. I saw someone posted an open source disc tab jig and I plan on making it out of plastic and metal hardware.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

I think the equipment to 3D print metal is prohibitively expensive but as mentioned above there are other ways to use a 3D printer.
There's a guy on Youtube, Two Stroke Stuffing, who's trying to build the most powerful 50cc scooter engine. 
He has a series of videos where he casts his own cylinder from a 3D printed part (he designs and prints the part, uses it to make a female mold and burns the plastic out of the mold).


----------



## Weedling (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to try use this on a bamboo build next month, PM180 disc tool I made using the tech drawings on peter verdone.

With Bamboo its only needed to tack the fittings with epoxy. Maybe it would withstand a welders torch if i wrap it in tinfoil? haha


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Weedling said:


> With Bamboo its only needed to tack the fittings with epoxy. Maybe it would withstand a welders torch if i wrap it in tinfoil? haha


* five alarm chili warnings going off in my head *

Yo I made some bamboo builds before I decided to pursue this frame building stuff exclusively. You're gonna want some fiber reinforcement beyond just a dab of adhesive. The reason for this is the bamboo is anisotropic and bound together with lignin. It doesn't have fantastic shear strength over a short distance. And, yeah, sure, maybe brake mounts don't experience a lot of shear, BUT, it's not a thing you want to risk.

Also the torch-as-bonding idea on bamboo just straight isn't going to work. Torching bamboo is usually done with light "kisses" of flame for cosmetic effect only.


----------



## Weedling (Feb 28, 2008)

I know Drew, ive built plenty before and i've also enjoyed your build threads.

The torch thing was a joke referring to the fact that the tool wouldn't be much use if I were to use it in a traditional way (on a metal bike)

Cheers


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Weedling said:


> I know Drew, ive built plenty before and i've also enjoyed your build threads.
> 
> The torch thing was a joke referring to the fact that the tool wouldn't be much use if I were to use it in a traditional way (on a metal bike)
> 
> Cheers


*phew*

I was hoping you're joking, but if there's one thing 2020 has taught me, take NOTHING for granted and always clarify.

Sorry to ruin your sense of humor at the moment. whomp whomp


----------



## redoctober357 (Jul 8, 2016)

Here's some tube blocks for everyone. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4557823


----------



## Artemus147 (Jul 31, 2020)

redoctober357 said:


> Here's some tube blocks for everyone. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4557823


They look good! I don't know much about 3D printed stuff but they should hold up to some solid clamping in a vice?


----------



## redoctober357 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yep, they get a little chewed up by the vise jaws but that's about it. Printed with my settings, they can be clamped as hard as you would want to clamp something. You could print them completely solid if you wanted to as well.


----------



## Artemus147 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice work, those are bitchin'! Im curious to see more of your tools and especially a bend set up!


----------



## stuartm2 (Mar 5, 2020)

I've had some success with 3D printing while building my first frame. Tube blocks have been very useful and easily handle being clamped firmly in a vice. My frame jig is constructed from aluminium extrusion for the main beams and 3D printed parts sandwiched between hand-cut 3mm steel plates for the mounts. My latest success is a chainstay fixture using 2020/40 extrusion with printed brackets and adjustable tube clamps. I wasn't sure if it would cope with the hole saw in use but it held everything solid.


----------



## redoctober357 (Jul 8, 2016)

That's slick. Are you open to sharing the STL files/hardware list? I was about to design a similar fixture to attached to a pro-tools notcher I purchased a la this link


----------



## stuartm2 (Mar 5, 2020)

Happy to share. I've added the relevant files and some basic info to my Thingiverse account: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4583730

Next job is to do the seat stays. I'm hoping to use the same jig frame and design a new mount for the shaft/block.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

Cool! Added to my collection.

I don't have any tools as such because I only recently got into 3D printing to make chain guards. Here are some of the chain guards I've made, and an attempt at a fender.


----------



## Cedric Eveleigh (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice! That must be handy for keeping pants clean.


----------

